# Missouri River



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats to Greg Lister for taking 1st place with Rowdy in the Derby, 2nd Place Kyle Rope and Brooke, 3rd Tyler Sheppard and Moose and 4th Clint Mann and Grace. Also congrats to Rick Bullo and Hottie for JAM, and Tom Bogusky and Rango for Reserve Jam.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats to all especially Greg, Gary and Rowdy!!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Bill Eckett, & Rock River Benjamin for WINNING the Open at the Missouri River RC Fall FT on 9/29/12. This makes "Ben" a new FC & Qualifies him for the 2012 National Open all before the tender age of 3.5yrs.

1st Ben/Eckett
2nd Pride/Eckett
3rd Blue/Eckett
4th T.Bogusky
RJ C.Hines
JAMS Sam,Diesel,Quinn,Bravo/Eckett & B.Ahlers

Congrats to all that placed


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Team Ben!!! That is awesome!!! Ben is a product of FC Buck and FC Leica!!!

Buck is a Proud Daddy Regards!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go team BLKH20 ,Congrats to all !!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to you too Tara your first FC ?!
Sue


----------



## Starky (Jun 25, 2003)

I would like to give Greg Lister a big Thumbs Up and Thank You for training my boy Rowdy to his first Blue!!!!!. Hoping for more Blue in the future with Greg at the Helm. To all those retriever enthusiasts looking for a Young Dog trainer thru All Age you can not go wrong having Greg training your Girl or Boy. If you believe your boy or girl has potential I guarante Greg will win you BLUE!!!!


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Congradulations Team Sam/Jim for your 3rd in the AM!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Way to go Sam and Jim! 

lesa c


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Charlie with 1 & 2 in the AM. Hook has been on a little bit of a roll since he bred Pic.

1st-FC AFC Windy City's Bent Tail / Charlie Hines
2nd-AFC Windy City's Mighty Mouse / Charlie Hines
3rd-R.M.R.'s Sampson / Jim Carlisle
4th- FC AFC Atlasta Winner / Martha Blank

Jams-9,6,10,14,20,25,27,33


----------

